# Sears Craftsman mitre box..any collectors interested??



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

This showed up at the local goodwill…. I am not an old tool collector…. yet.. but if you have an interest PM me and I'll try and pick it up and ship it. Or if you know the age, tell the story.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

No dice huh?


----------



## ejacobi (Mar 7, 2013)

I am interested! You mind checking to see if its still there?


----------

